# Reptiles-ink leds



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so just got my 2 new reptile-ink LEDs controls and LEDs so just putting this thread up to let you see how easy to setup there are there are just 4 buttons on the control M S + and - to start setting up just hit the M button twice
will come up whit day time on just hit the + or - to the time you like it to come on 

ones set hit the M button again and will come up day time of set this the same way 

ones set hit the M button and will come up day fade period this is the time the LED will go from 0% to you set %

ones set hit the M and will come up day max % set this to what you like


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

ones set hit the M will come up night on time 

ones set hit the M to get night off time 

ones set hit the M for NT fade period

ones set hit the M for night max % 

ones set hit the M to set the time when you get on this screen you set the hours 1st then hit the m to set the minutes 

now you are all set up the screen will look like this


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always liked these. How bright are they? Hopefully yourself or reptiles-ink can help. I'm wanting to make my basking zone more bright white replicating real sunlight as apposed to the orange tint the bulbs give off now. Do you offer a white/sunlight LED reptiles-ink? My other option is the Arcadia jungle dawn, I think it'll give the perfect light I want but it would be nice to have it fade on and off as these do.

Edit: If it helps at all here's an image of my basking setup, I'd mount the LED's between the two bulbs or have both LED's white and inline with each bulb. Probably the second option.

Sorry to hijack thread.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

now for the LEDs there do 2 types Leds and a new super bright LED that comes on a metel strip this it the 2 side by side set at 100% 

there come whit a connector on the LED wire you can screw off so you just need a small hole to get the wire through this are a great bit of kit and highly recommend them and there are very helpful and fast at replaying on pm :no1:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> I've always liked these. How bright are they? Hopefully yourself or reptiles-ink can help. I'm wanting to make my basking zone more bright white replicating real sunlight as apposed to the orange tint the bulbs give off now. Do you offer a white/sunlight LED reptiles-ink? My other option is the Arcadia jungle dawn, I think it'll give the perfect light I want but it would be nice to have it fade on and off as these do.
> 
> Edit: If it helps at all here's an image of my basking setup, I'd mount the LED's between the two bulbs or have both LED's white and inline with each bulb. Probably the second option.
> 
> ...


 there do a new brighter LED that may work for you but send them a pm as there will help you out i run my at 60% as there in white pvc vivs so are 2 bright at 100%


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

bigd_1 said:


> there do a new brighter LED that may work for you but send them a pm as there will help you out i run my at 60% as there in white pvc vivs so are 2 bright at 100%


Ok cheers pal. Maybe that brighter one is just what I need!


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

you may find your basking zone will not be much brighter if at all whit the lamps you have but i just use reptile rads so the light i have is just the LEDS


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

tomcannon said:


> Ok cheers pal. Maybe that brighter one is just what I need!


Yes they should do the trick nicely, just pm'd you.

Thanks bigd_1 for the review.


----------

